# [Solved] Mezzo KDE 3.5 e mezzo 4.1.2

## Luc484

Ciao a tutti! Mi è successa una cosa un po' strana: ho compilato KDE 4.1.2 che mi pare di capire è entrato in portage come testing. Avevo già installato il 4.1.68 mi pare tramite layman ma poi lo avevo tolto. Ora però entrando in portage è stato compilato, ed è sempre stato installato insieme al 3.5. Purtroppo adesso, quando tento di caricare il 3.5 (.xinitrc ha 3.5) mi trovo un casino, mezzo KDE 3.5 e mezzo 4.1.2. Intendo che mi ritrovo entrambe le barre, lo sfondo prima è quello del 3.5 poi quello del 4.1.2, partono le applicazioni nell'avvio automatico del 3.5 e le applicazioni del 4.1.2 hanno la barra del titolo con i colori del 3.5, un vero disastro isomma... Come mai? Qualcuno ha idea? Ho avuto anche 3 versioni contemporaneamente di KDE, in 3 slot diversi, e mi bastava cambiare la versione da avviare in .xinitrc per avviare quella che volevo senza problemi. Come mai ora fa così? Qualcuno ha idea di come possa sistemare (senza magari disinstallare il 4.1.2 che vorrei averlo)?

Grazie mille!Last edited by Luc484 on Mon Nov 03, 2008 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Non sono utente kde, ma ho notato che su planet gentoo è stata segnalata questa guida

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

forse ti può essere utile.

----------

## Luc484

Purtroppo non riesco a sistemare quindi pensavo di rimuoverlo. Purtroppo l'unico modo che ho trovato è:

```
emerge --ask --unmerge `eix --only-names --installed --slot "4.1"`
```

Solo che mi cancella anche i pacchetti appartenenti al 3.5.10. Se rimuovo tutto e poi ricompilo tutto di nuovo mi ritrovo tutto come è adesso? Dovrei visto che tutto è nella home e nei file di configurazione che non vengono toccati, mi sbaglio?

Grazie mille!

EDIT: come non detto, ho trovato questo:

```
equery list kde-base/ | grep 4\.1\.2 | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend
```

spero che almeno renda il sistema utilizzabile.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

il mezzo kde4 dentro al kde 3.5 in realtà dovrebbe essere solo la barra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711085.html

----------

## ckx3009

potresti facilitarti la vita con portage >= 2.2 dando un "emerge -C @kde:4.1". in questo modo elimini tutti i pacchetti di quello slot, dai un'aggiustata alla tua 3.5 e, volendo, dai un "emerge @kde:4.1": in questo modo ti installa TUTTI i pacchetti dello slot 4.1. altrimenti dai vari emerge separati compilando le cose che vuoi.

io uso sempre la 3.5, ma aggiorno costantemente la mia 4.2 dall'overlay kdesvn-portage. non mi si e' mai mischiato nulla. con kdm seleziono quella che voglio avviare e parte solo ed esclusivamente quella.

l'unica cosa che puo' succedere e' che ti appaia qualche associazione di files (tipo che ti fa aprire dei files con dolphin in kde 3.5).

una cosa che devi fare, in tutto questo, e' avere nella tua /home/username/ un symlink chiamato .kde che deve puntare, a seconda di quel che avvii, a .kde3.5 o a .kde4.1; tuttavia dovrebbe essere kdm a "reindirizzare" il symlink di volta in volta: a te basta avere il tuo .kde, che, eventualmente, ti crei da te.

----------

## Luc484

 *Quote:*   

> il mezzo kde4 dentro al kde 3.5 in realtà dovrebbe essere solo la barra
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711085.html

 

Veramente a me risultavano anche le barre dei titoli ed addirittura notavo sul puntatore due icone che rimbalzavano invece della classica singola icona. Noto anche che in questo thread pare che il 3.5.10 non sia affetto dal problema ma... è proprio la versione che ho io...

 *Quote:*   

> potresti facilitarti la vita con portage >= 2.2 dando un "emerge -C @kde:4.1". in questo modo elimini tutti i pacchetti di quello slot, dai un'aggiustata alla tua 3.5 e, volendo, dai un "emerge @kde:4.1": in questo modo ti installa TUTTI i pacchetti dello slot 4.1. altrimenti dai vari emerge separati compilando le cose che vuoi.
> 
> io uso sempre la 3.5, ma aggiorno costantemente la mia 4.2 dall'overlay kdesvn-portage. non mi si e' mai mischiato nulla. con kdm seleziono quella che voglio avviare e parte solo ed esclusivamente quella.
> 
> l'unica cosa che puo' succedere e' che ti appaia qualche associazione di files (tipo che ti fa aprire dei files con dolphin in kde 3.5).
> ...

 

Sono mesi che faccio esattamente così infatti, ma la versione di Portage che è stata installata ora che ho rimosso i repository kdesvn mi ha proprio costretto a rifare tutto. Ora funziona per fortuna, usando i comandi che ho già riportato. Sfortunatamente, non chiedermi perché, i set non erano presenti nonostante la mia versione di portage fosse quella corretta. Non esisteva il set e quindi niente disinstallazione facilitata. Semplicemente non esisteva alcun set di KDE. Neanche a me con le versioni degli overlay era mai successo, ma con questa sì. Purtroppo è un problema ora... non posso più aggiornare il sistema perché vorrebbe reinstallarmi KDE 4.1.2 che però appunto danneggia il sistema. E' possibile mascherare uno slot completo? Non mi pare di aver mai visto una cosa del genere... ma non vorrei dover aggiungere uno per uno tutti i pacchetti però. Nessuna idea?

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> ma non vorrei dover aggiungere uno per uno tutti i pacchetti però. Nessuna idea?
> 
> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

 

qualche tempo fa avevo scritto uno script (nella sezione risorse) per smascherare i pacchetti testing di kde per poterli aggiornare, modificarlo per mascherare quelli nuovi è una cavolata (basta mandare l'output nel package.mask).

/EDIT:

trovato lo script, sono proprio 4 righe

```
for pkg in $(eix -ICc kde | grep '\[I\]' | cut -f 2 -d " ")

do

  echo ">=$pkg-4"

done > /etc/portage/package.mask/kde-4

```

come si vede sfrutta i vari package.* come directory ma se li usi ancora come file basta adattare la redirezione dell'output.

Con questo script mascheri tutti i pacchetti di kde (versione maggiore o uguale alla 4) che hai installato nel sistema.

Dai un'occhiata alla coerenza dell'output prima di lanciare un 

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

 visto che io lo uso per smascherare le nuove versioni e non per mascherarne una già installata ...

----------

